# Pls help me! Setup error for Oblivion



## frisky84 (Dec 24, 2006)

I get this message when running the setup of Elder Scrolls: Oblivion

*An error (5003:0x5) has occurred while running the setup.
Please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications. If the error still occurs please contact your vendor: Bethesda Softworks

Error info: Setup DLL/SetupDLL.cpp (1799)
PAPP: Oblivion
Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 6.0.2900.2180*

I search online for solutions, and they suggest to rename the Install Shield folder or disable anti virus. I have tried renaming the folder & disabling the anti virus but it still wont' work. HELP!!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you tried there advice to reinstall the game with no programs running anti-virus etc.did you have a partial install of it still on your hard drive.if so delete any files the botched install left on your machine,and try again.also look over this closely.http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

is this a legit copy of TES:OB?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I have asked the Microsoft Team for help on this one, and they are currently searching their records for the corresponding helpsheet. They should be here very soon to help fix the problem - which is apparently with Install Shield and not the game itself.


----------



## frisky84 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks! I really hope you can help me on this matter. Can't wait to play the game


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Basic-to-Advanced Troubleshooting for InstallShield issues*

The following procedure requires you to be logged on as an Administrator:

*A. Detect and End Previously Running Installation Processes*
1. Press Ctrl + Alt + Del and select Task Manager. 
2. Go to the Processes tab. 
3. Check the running processes for any or some of these names: 

setup.exe 
isetup.exe 
ikernel.exe 
msiexec.exe 
idriver.exe 
IsUninst.exe 
IsUn16.exe 
Uninst.exe 
Uninst16.exe
4. Select any of the above processes that are found running on the system.
5. Select End Process

*B. Install ikernel anew*
1. Launch Windows Explorer and browse to C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\engine.
2. Right-click the engine directory and select Delete. 
3. Download iKernel engine update and save it to your Desktop. 
4. Double-click ikernelupdate.exe to install it.

*C. Configure the DCOM Settings on Your Computer*
1. Select Start > Run. Type dcomcnfg. Click No for any warning screens that appear. This launches the Component Services dialog. 
2. Double-click Component Services. 
3. Double-click Computers. My Computer will be listed in the right pane. 
4. Right-click My Computer and select Properties. The My Computer Properties dialog opens. 
5. Select the Default COM Security tab. 
6. In the Access Permissions section, click Edit Default. The Access dialog opens. Make sure you, as the user, or System is listed and the Access Permission check box is selected. 
7. If you or System do not have Allow Access next to your name, select the Access Permission check box. Or create a new profile with the necessary permissions. 

a. Click Add. The Select Users or Groups dialog opens. 
b. In the Select this object type field, make sure that at least Users is entered. If not, click Object Types and select Users. 
c. In the From this location field, make sure your computer name is entered. If it is not, click Locations and select your computer. 
d. In the Enter objects name to select field, type a new object. Click OK. 
e. In the Access dialog, select the new object. 
f. Select the Allow Access check box. 
g. Click OK twice. 

8. Close the Component Services dialog. 
9. Select Start > Run. Type dcomcnfg. Click No for any warning screens that appear. This launches the Component Services dialog. 
10. Double-click Component Services. 
11. Double-click Computers. My Computer will be listed in the right pane. 
12. Right-click My Computer and select Properties. The My Computer Properties dialog opens. 
13. Select the Default Properties tab. 
14. The Default Impersonation Level field must be set to Identify. 
15. Select Apply and click OK.

*D. Clean your Temp Directory*
1. Select Start > Run, type cmd. Click OK. 
2. In the Command Prompt window, type *set*. Press Enter. 
3. Locate in the resulting report an entry TEMP=... and write down the location for TEMP. 
4. Double-click the My Computer icon on your desktop or select Start > Explore. 
5. Navigate to the location of the Temp directory (for example C:\Windows\Temp).
6. Select Edit > Select All. 
7. Select File > Delete. Click Yes or Yes to All in the dialog that appears
(Note: Do not delete the Temp directory itself. Delete only the files and folders in the directory.)

*E. Check for a missing Stdole.tlb file.*
Perform a search and verify that the Stdole.tlb file exists in your system folder.

*F. Update to the Latest InstallShield Installation Engines*
http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108322

*G. Update to the latest version of Windows Installer 3.1 Redistributable (v2) - validation required*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=889482FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en


ADDITIONAL OPTIONS IF ALL OF THE ABOVE FAIL

*I. Modify the System Configurations on Your Windows XP Computer*
Try lauching the failing installation when you have booted with no start-up items in msconfig. If it succeeds, re-enable them at msconfig and reboot.

*II. Perform a System File Check*
At the command prompt, type *sfc /scannow* and press OK (you'll need your Windows installation disc).

*III. Consider fixing or updating your Internet Explorer*
This could repair a missing or corrupted system file that we can't nail otherwise.

*IV. Eliminate the possibility of a Windows Installer issue*
How to resolve Common "Windows Installer" Problems

*V. Use the Installer CleanUp and try again*
Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Again, I ask....is this a legit copy?


----------



## frisky84 (Dec 24, 2006)

No, it's not a legit copy


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help with illegal software. Errors caused by pirate copies are more difficult to fix as some of the files may be missing or corrupt.

*http://www.amazon.com/Elder-Scrolls-4-Oblivion-DVD-ROM/dp/B000BC38LA?tag2=gp04-20*

Thread closed.


----------

